# WRC Wales Rally GB Discount Code??



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

As I was about to order my tickets on the ticketweb site, I spotted a box for promotional / discount codes

Does anybody have or know of a discount code for tickets for the WRC Wales Rally GB in november???


I've trawled the net, cant find a thing.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Just seen prices.

I think I'll compete in the rally, seems cheaper than being a spectator.

I'm local to a few of the stages so I know the area fairly well. I think I'll exercise my right to use public rights of way and/or bridleways and accidentally 'see' (not 'watch') the event. 

It's quite easy to go 'walking' in Hafren and Myherin.

'Walking' is possible at Radnor, though that's further south so don't know the area well enough.

I wouldn't go 'walking' at the 'bowl' at Sweet Lamb though. 

I'm not condoning any illegal activity by the way, however, the countryside is lovely during that particular weekend of the year.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

I know Margam really well, but there were marshalls / police stopping you going through the back entrances last year.

But going from stage to stage, might be easier to just buy the pass to park up quick and get in to see the action.


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Looked for promotion code too but no joy, just bit the bullet and paid up.
Never been to the Rally before so going on the Saturday and looking forward to it.
Advice has been not to move between stages so I'm a bit concerned about whether it is feasible so I get a chance to see as much as possible.
Anybody been before that could offer any advice to a rally newbie as to how to get the best experience please?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

johnbuck said:


> Anybody been before that could offer any advice to a rally newbie as to how to get the best experience please?


My advice would be to forget Wales and to watch some proper rally entertainment :thumb:

http://www.rogeralbertclarkrally.org/


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

O`Neil said:


> My advice would be to forget Wales and to watch some proper rally entertainment :thumb:
> 
> http://www.rogeralbertclarkrally.org/


Couldn`t agree more...that thing in Wales is a glorified rallycross. Couple of stages and back to the motorhome for lunch, couple more (well actually the same ones you did this morning) then back for tea, massage and off to bed...don`t do night driving!


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

johnbuck said:


> Looked for promotion code too but no joy, just bit the bullet and paid up.
> Never been to the Rally before so going on the Saturday and looking forward to it.
> Advice has been not to move between stages so I'm a bit concerned about whether it is feasible so I get a chance to see as much as possible.
> Anybody been before that could offer any advice to a rally newbie as to how to get the best experience please?


You can move between stages fine,
This is what i'm planning for the saturday....

Saturday 13 November 2010
Service D - Cardiff 06:00 
SS8 Radnor 1 09:03 - Will be at this stage and watch all cars come through
SS9 Monument Hill 1 10:19 - skip, no spectators 
SS10 Four Ways Crychan 1 10:43 - Park at Dixies, watch this stage
SS11 Halfway 1 11:22 - dont move, stay parked in dixies and watch this stage, leave towards the end 
Remote Service E - Builth Wells 13:12 - stroll round here
SS12 Radnor 2 14:07 - watch this.
SS13 Monument Hill 2 15:23 - skip, no spectators
SS14 Four Ways Crychan 2 15:47 watch this
SS15 Halfway 2 16:26 - skip this as i want to head up cardiff and be able to park to see the service area.
SS16 Cardiff Bay 2 18:34 - watching this and service area 
Flexi Service F - Cardiff 18:46
(Parc Fermé closes) (23:15)

It is possible to move between stages, just plan before hand, know roughly how long it will take you to get to the places you want to see. If you get lost between stages just follow the mass of subarus and evo's. 

My advice would be, watch your speed like a hawk, police know there'll be lots of rally fans and are out to catch speeders.


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

mini-eggs said:


> You can move between stages fine,
> This is what i'm planning for the saturday....
> 
> Saturday 13 November 2010
> ...


Cheers for that, very helpful, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

mini-eggs said:


> Saturday 13 November 2010
> Service D - Cardiff 06:00
> SS8 Radnor 1 09:03 - Will be at this stage and watch all cars come through
> SS9 Monument Hill 1 10:19 - skip, no spectators
> ...


Don't know if you've ever been to a rally or the WRC before but some of what you want to see I doubt you will - I've been doing the event for 10 years and the time it takes just to park then WALK to the stage you've easily got to leave at least an hour from arriving at the car park entrance to stage start, especially if it's busy and you've have to park 2 miles back from the stage intersection. The "car parks" are just linking forest roads, parking on one side nose to tail and just enough room for a car to go past for emergencies, there's barely enough room to turn around sometimes!

Cars come through at 2minute intervals - so say you watch even 30 cars and that's an hour AT THE STAGE.

So Radnor 1 you'd of got to the stage along with the rest of the world at about quarter to eight hopefully. Walked to viewpoint will be a minimum of 10/15 minutes as you'll be parked behind the overnight parkers, Watched the cars for 1 hour, leaving the viewpoint at 10:05 walk to car and get out of car park at 10:25 if you're lucky. There's no way you can do Radnor to get to Dixies in 20mins which is southbound of Tirabad so exit at Llywel on the A40, there's 3 miles of road on Epynt just to get "near" the parking section, and it'll be a good few miles walk if you're arriving there later than 7AM, and same again with the repucussions on the rest of the day's events.

It's not an F1 track where you park and you're there, it's forest tracks off the main road, to get onto another forest track which then you park at and then WALK to the stage, takes time - and that's if it's not blowing a hooly and peeing down!

I'd *seriously* recommend picking one stage for each day, with hopefully two different viewpoints where you can walk around inbetween stages, never try a cram too much in as I've been there in the past and failed.

Have a good one! :thumb:

drew


----------

